# IN SEARCH OF.......MARIO



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Anybody seen Mario recently. He used to ice fish with us all the time. Maybe he has other hobbies now ? I heard that he possibly worked at the Tilted Kilts as a server ? Any validity to that anyone ? WHERE IS MARIO ???????


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just talked to him an hr ago. Been In Florida since before Christmas.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Said he didn't like u boys anymore and is moving to Florida,


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I used to see him all the time also. I think his brother and grandparents live in Florida. I had his number, but fried my phone and haven't talked to him in a couple years.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

His brother moved back up here earlier this year and moved back down there this fall. Both of em are good guys. We all camped over Labor Day in Geneva. He's talking about transferring colleges and moving down and living with his brother. Says the fishings better down there too.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Erieangler51 said:


> His brother moved back up here earlier this year and moved back down there this fall. Both of em are good guys. We all camped over Labor Day in Geneva. He's talking about transferring colleges and moving down and living with his brother. Says the fishings better down there too.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You guys have him pegged all wrong. He's on a mission to school everyone on the ice this winter. He called me last night requiring about a Vexilar FLX-28, that's all I'm saying..............Mark


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Glad to hear he's doing well. Met him ice fishing mosquito. Had many enjoyable outings with him, his dad Marty, and uncle Alan. Good people, hope to see them out there this season!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Mario, the only guy that would get pulled on a snowmobile on Lake Erie for 6 miles ,in a kids sled just to fish. Good times !


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I met him 10 years ago Fishing Conny. We were running a clinic and I gave him all of the chartreuse sucker spawn I had left.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mark, I think he was just pulling my chain about moving to Florida but who knows. He did send me some pretty sweet pics of snook and some other random fish from down there. We talked last night and he's having problems with his fl18 (from the sounds of it needs the brushes cleaned).. Marty's an awesome guy straight shooter with an awesome sense of himor


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Steelhead fever sighting at Mark's, told him we were all talking about him.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

He's checking skeeter for me everyday since he lives up there. I talk to him regularly must not like the other part of the i team anymore


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Found him out on skeeter chasing kitty's.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Is that from this season? Saw him Friday, didn't think he had any bites. That's a hog cat through the ice!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yesterday morning


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow that had to be fun


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Photoshop does wonders lol If he hooked into that thing it would pull him through a 6" hole, he's only 100 lbs soaking wet.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

For those who are in search of MARIO. He is at the Northern Ohio Fly Fishing Expo until 4:30 if you wanna come and give him a big hug. He left y'all hard water anglers for steelheads.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha not so much. I've been out on the ice with him twice the past week

He works at a fly shop he's obviously going to be at a fly fishing expo


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

And he's a little PO'd some grown mans following him taking pictures and posting them on the Internet.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lovin was looking for him !! It's no biggie. No harm no foul.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Doesn't mean take pics of him behind his back. I'd be pissed to. Just say you saw him at the fly expo. 

Mario is is legitimately pissed you would take pics of him unaware and behind his back and post them on the Internet mr 13-14" wingfoot crappie slayer


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

GET A LIFE ERIEANGLER. U THINK U KNOW IT ALL SAVE YOUR BS FOR SOMEONE ELSE


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahaha get a life that's all you got? I got a life and don't have to lie about where and when I catch my fish. Hence why you completely dropped out of that thread. Never said I know it all but me and many others know there's no white crappies in wingfoot so why lie? My bs hahahahaha I don't bs I just state the truth and speak it not hold back like others.








Pulled these slobs out of my koi pond this morning all 13-14" Ponds loaded with em pm for details!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn you must of blew the dust and cobwebs off your baby album. Didn't know they had Internet back then

Still didn't answer my questions? Which furthermore proves my suspicions!!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Jealous u didn't catch em out of the foot.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

That is u dude. A BIG BABY


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have time to go back and forth.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha Ya I'm jealous of fish that aren't in the foot and didn't come from there!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

fishingfool101 said:


> I don't have time to go back and forth.



Got some more spearing to do for them slob wingfoot 13-14"s every ones chasing hahahaha


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

fishingfool101 said:


> That is u dude. A BIG BABY


Someone wake up on the wrong side of the crib this morning?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just talked to him and his only words were " he should of shook my hand like a real man would do"

Oh and to get a life creep also came up


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Well we know where the steelhead forum migrated to. Point made and taken. 

If anything move it to the lounge.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I WAS HELPING OUT "LOVIN " SINCE HE WAS INQUIRING, AND U HAD TO CHIME IN WITH YOUR NEGATIVE "ASS" SO HAVE MARIO CONTACT "LOVIN".


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovin was joking around. All mark would have to do to find him is hit dial. 

Haha negative I could careless I was just letting you know u pissed Mario off. Ask before you post pics of people on the Internet. I called you the wingfoot crappie slayer and u got bent out of shape.


I thought u didn't have time to go back and forth?


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am the foot crappie slayer. I'm here now. Come and join me


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Blue shanty. White P/U truck


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't fish with liars


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not mad at all. U most be the spokesperson for everyone on the thread


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

C'mon dude I'll show u how to catch em


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha fishing must be junk since your sitting on Ogf while supposedly fishing. Must of caught all them 13-14"s last trip


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

None today. All dinks today.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All white crappie?


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ha. Lie detector results are in and proved that's a lie as well


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

HaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I swear you guys are 3 years old


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I swear you guys are 3 years old


Not far from it.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just having fun passing the time. Lighten up and get a life


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> Just having fun passing the time. Lighten up and get a life


Your gonna tell everyone to get a life I guess?


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

It's all fun.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm just following the trend fishingfool101 started.


----------

